# Raiser deposit



## Dchap08

I got a random deposit of $96 and change from raiser, llc. 
Any idea why lyft deposits through another name at times?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Raiser in one of Uber's shadow names, not lyfts.


----------



## Dchap08

Hm, Google said it was lyft.
Why would a deposit come through on a Tuesday, through this name


----------



## surlywynch

Because that's when your bank gets the direct deposit from Uber/Raiser for the week ending on the previous Sunday. 

Do you do daily cash outs? Maybe you forgot to cash out on Sunday/Monday?


----------



## 68350

Yes, Raiser is from Uber. Lyft deposits always state Lyft. My deposits are always credited on Wed.


----------



## Mindy77

What is edi payment raiser in my checking account ? It happens at the most random times.


----------



## steveK2016

Mindy77 said:


> View attachment 244872
> What is edi payment raiser in my checking account ? It happens at the most random times.


Edi stands for Electronic Data interchange, it's just a different term than ACH. You probably instant paid the day or two before and someone gave you a $5 tip. -$0.50 for instant pay fee and youve got $4.50 .This happened to me last week.


----------



## KK2929

Different payments to the driver will come from different accounts. It is the companys' accounting departments way of handling the funds. 
Bonuses are paid from one account - cc payments from another, etc. Any small payments to the driver that are made outside of the normal pay day are adjustments for that pay week - a late tip or an adjustment to pricing.

As stated -- Raiser is Uber. Not certain what the Google statement is that you refer to but I think that you have read it incorrectly.


----------



## cryingbackwards3761

Why did I get a raiser EDI payment? These are payments made by Raiser *to settle a lawsuit*. They're listed as “EDI” payments. You might receive a small payout from a lawsuit that you signed up for many years ago. Once it finally settles, all the payouts go out to the parties involved.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Dchap08 said:


> Hm, Google said it was lyft.
> Why would a deposit come through on a Tuesday, through this name


You most likely got a miscellaneous payment that you didn’t know about in the early hours like I did yesterday, and Uber processed it through at four in the morning Monday which mean the deposit was today.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

I need to check the damn dates when reading these damn threads!


----------



## Atavar

The small EDI could be something as simple as an Amazon refund


----------

